
Ask HN: Anyone else get a HN password reset email this morning? - ljf
Just seeing if it's a bug, or if someone is trying to hack my account.
======
lutusp
Did you respond to the e-mail? One way to find out if it's a phishing attempt
is to ignore the e-mail and try to log onto your HN account with your usual
password. If your password isn't changed, then chances are the e-mail is a
phishing scam to try to get you to go to a copy of the HN site and enter your
old password, after which you lose control of your account.

~~~
ljf
Cheers - there were no links in the email, just:

New Hacker News pw: fqvXXXXX (not the pass they sent)

On Chrome I remained logged in, so I tried IE as I'm not logged in there, and
yes I needed to use the password they sent. I've changed it again now.

I guess either someone was trying to hack me, or they mistakenly thought my
account was theirs. Be interesting to see if this continues.

------
chaitanyapandit
I found one bug though, if you enter a wrong password against someone's
username a few times and then click the "Forgot password" link, the user's
current password gets invalidated. And it usually takes more than 5 min for
the new password email to appear, sometimes even more.

------
duiker101
No, stay on alert.

------
lucb1e
Not for me

